# i need to lose weight and get muscular



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

every year it the same thing i wanna lose weight but am never able to until 2003. i was really sick and lost maybe 15-20 lbs. i felt real good and i was able to get my weight down as much as 208lbs. but the stress of school got to me and i stopped exercising a lot. i use to play bball at least four times a week for two-three hours. i just need the movitation. enough to make it through.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

You can do it!!!!! :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Dear Conscious,

Read *Body for Life *by Bill Phillips.

...no kidding, he's a helluva motivator; my younger brother recommended it to me to read about a year and a half ago and I have lost about 40 pounds and am gaining muscle.

You can order it from Amazon.com and get it used, but I can tell you, i'ts well worth it. You won't be able to put it down, if you're serious about getting in shape.

Leilanistar


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

thanx for the info


----------



## bigtitan7 (Jan 8, 2005)

leilanistar said:


> Dear Conscious,
> 
> Read *Body for Life *by Bill Phillips.
> 
> ...


My therapist told me to buy that...I never did because I didn't think I could do it.


----------

